# For $5k, what car would you get for ridesharing?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Some suggestions would be nice. I was hoping to find a 2016 Mazda 5 within that price range but there's none so far. Might have to travel at least 100 miles away just to find it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Not that I’d ever buy one, but you should buy the newest and best maintained Prius you can find.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Some suggestions would be nice. I was hoping to find a 2016 Mazda 5 within that price range but there's none so far. Might have to travel at least 100 miles away just to find it.


If you go with a Mazda 5
Make SURE it does Not have Jatco transmission.
Ford also makes some Mazda transmissions.
Be wary.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

somebody please shoot me if I ever buy a car 'just' to do RS. Please.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Any thing but a ford dodge gm.
Basically anything made in the usa. Sorry to say here in the usa we no longer know how to make quality. 
We go the cheap way. Produce total shit . Now 3 year 32k miles . warranty
My sister car gm equinox . Has a engine light on . 23k miles . The code is a timing chain . This repair is under warranty but it would cost more then a engine replacement . Its a lease. This shows the quality .
Honda toyota hyundai nissan all solid cars .
The cheapest are hyundai kia.. Call uber get a list of cars allowed before you buy.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Some suggestions would be nice. I was hoping to find a 2016 Mazda 5 within that price range but there's none so far. Might have to travel at least 100 miles away just to find it.


Sonata limited with a 6
4,000
40,000 miles and not 1 repair yet

I would have done a Dodge Chrysler or VW van.
(VW van is a rebadged Dodge)
County social services has good luck with them. 
Just be sure the head gasket is good



SHalester said:


> somebody please shoot me if I ever buy a car 'just' to do RS. Please.


I get it but motivations are different 
I did&#128512; for 
300 bucks 2 days a week FS 5-10
And to get out a bit


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'd probably look for a 2012-2015 Camry/Accord/Corolla. 5k isn't much at all in today's market and I'm not sure that would land you one of those. You might have to spend more.

I myself don't (usually) buy those type of cars because they're just too boring to drive, but they likely make the most sense in terms of a dedicated rideshare car.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I'd probably look for a 2012-2015 Camry/Accord/Corolla. 5k isn't much at all in today's market and I'm not sure that would land you one of those. You might have to spend more.
> 
> I myself don't (usually) buy those type of cars because they're just too boring to drive, zbut they likely make the most sense in terms of a dedicated rideshare car.


I worked at the biggest car auction in the country
A Toyota would have cost me double the car above with same year and miles (or a Buick)

I find it hard to justify the extra cost when I could have bought 2 sonatas for the same money (one spare) or 1 car and 4,000 cash to fix it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> somebody please shoot me if I ever buy a car 'just' to do RS. Please.


Bring your own ammo.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I got a 2008 Corolla for sale. Can be used in some markets.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> If you go with a Mazda 5
> Make SURE it does Not have Jatco transmission.
> Ford also makes some Mazda transmissions.
> Be wary.


Ford trasmissions in Mazdas are legendarily terrible. The units they put in all those 626s were state of the art lemony bullshit.

I picked up a 2011 Cube at auction a few months ago for $4200. Only 58k miles and well-maintained as a cupcake delivery van. Nissan is notorious for transient electrical issues, but otherwise solid.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> somebody please shoot me if I ever buy a car 'just' to do RS. Please.


Okay, but I want cash up front and your wife's phone number.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

VW Tiguan UberX UberXL and Comfort, keep saving, your will need 20k


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Toyota Escalade


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Hyundai Sonata should be decent. Any clue if buying it in Delaware would be cheaper?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Hyundai Sonata should be decent. Any clue if buying it in Delaware would be cheaper?


It's only cheaper there if your actual residence is in Delaware.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> somebody please shoot me if I ever buy a car 'just' to do RS. Please.


You should address your EGO. It only hurts you and does you a disservice.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> You should address your EGO. It only hurts you and does you a disservice.


I wonder what your insistence on lecturing and proselytizing says about your own ego.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I wonder what your insistence on lecturing and proselytizing says about your own ego.


Thank you


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I got a 2011 dodge grand caravan with 110k miles on it for 5k. Not pretty but it runs like a champ. I have 500 bucks in it over the last 25k miles. Crappy mpg but xl covers that.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I got a 2011 dodge grand caravan with 110k miles on it for 5k. Not pretty but it runs like a champ. I have 500 bucks in it over the last 25k miles. Crappy mpg but xl covers that.


I would've bought one in a minute but none came through the 3 auctions in the year money range i wanted and I had no car. All too new or too old. Wanted about 80,000 mile 2010 for 4,000

You just have to be really careful because these things can go forever in cool weather with a bad head gasket. Run like an air cooled vehicle &#128512;
You will never know till it's above 90 degrees. Easy to sell/hide.
Change nasty oil. Top radiator fluid
Show on cool days and buyer will never know


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> You should address your EGO.


huh? Wanna explain that? Buying an 'extra' car comes with carrying costs ie insurance etc. Why would a pt do that? Outlay that much capital when they most likely already have a vehicle.

Yeah, I won't ride around in a POS; not sure that is ego. That is a preference. There's a difference. If I want my ego to be crushed I'll drive around wife's precious prius. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Any cars older than 10 years still allowed for ridesharing such as the ones listed here:

10 Best Used Cars Under $5,000 | Kelley Blue Book
https://www.kbb.com/best-cars/top-10-best-used-cars-under-5000/


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Any cars older than 10 years still allowed for ridesharing such as the ones listed here:
> 
> 10 Best Used Cars Under $5,000 | Kelley Blue Book
> https://www.kbb.com/best-cars/top-10-best-used-cars-under-5000/


I would only get Toyotas or Honda's from this list. Maybe a Mazda if the price was very good.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I would only get Toyotas or Honda's from this list. Maybe a Mazda if the price was very good.


Hard to be so general
I used to work at the biggest auction
A 90k Sonata Limited for 3800 or the exact same spec Toyota 7500?
I chose the former and 3700 in cash.
I can do a lot of repairs for $3700
Or I can buy another Sonata and have a spare&#128518;

Prior my choice was a 89,000 Pontiac Grand Prix with the 3800 engine for 2500 or the exact same spec Toyota for 6,000

I just can't justify the Toyota prices

Would I buy one for the same or a tiny bit more...yep
But not double the price of a good car without a history of issues


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Are Nissan Leaf S allowed to rideshare with?

Is this price good:

2013 Nissan Leaf S with 55,000 for $8K.



wallae said:


> Hard to be so general
> I used to work at the biggest auction
> A 90k Sonata Limited for 3800 or the exact same spec Toyota 7500?
> I chose the former and 3700 in cash.
> ...


Curious how cars end up on the auction block? Are they impounded or repos?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Are Nissan Leaf S allowed to rideshare with?
> 
> Is this price good:
> 
> ...


Both. Salvages, surrendered in bankruptcies, etc.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Curious how cars end up on the auction block? Are they impounded or repos?


There are many kinds of auctions: dealer only auctions where they turn/acquire inventory or finance companies sell their repos, insurance company auctions, charity auctions, impound auctions etc.



Urbanappalachian said:


> Are Nissan Leaf S allowed to rideshare with?
> 
> Is this price good:
> 
> 2013 Nissan Leaf S with 55,000 for $8K.


Check your local vehicle requirements. It should. However, keep in mind that Leaf never really had a huge range and after eight years the range is even further reduced. I'd say you're lucky if you get 150 miles per charge. But, if your shifts aren't more than 150 miles, then it should work. Or if you want to spend time during your shift charging the thing.

There are several people here who use Leaf and they seem to make it work.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Are Nissan Leaf S allowed to rideshare with?
> 
> Is this price good:
> 
> ...


When I worked there we got cars from everywhere.
Repo
Dealer trades 
Dealer retail (dealers finance cars if they don't sell 90 days Bankers make them sell it as they don't like their collateral depreciated
You also have dealers who bought a bad car, in trade or at the auction and they have to get rid of it. They make mistakes. Find a bad head gasket. Piston rap or rattles after a while


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The above is why you have to be so careful. These are used cars dealers. They know the tricks









Head Gasket sealer. Change the oil. Run it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not that I'd ever buy one, but you should buy the newest and best maintained Prius you can find.


Many drivers say this. Personally I like the Honda Civic better but I admit that's partly because I don't like the looks of the Prius.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

picked up a 2011 Ford Fusion for $5100....22k miles...almost too nice for rideshare


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Had no idea the Nissan Leaf was electric lol.


----------



## BoxerBoy (Sep 13, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not that I'd ever buy one, but you should buy the newest and best maintained Prius you can find.


And why are you recommending a car you wouldn't buy?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BoxerBoy said:


> And why are you recommending a car you wouldn't buy?


Because I loathe Prius, but OP's question was about $5K RS car. Merits of Prius been discussed here ad nauseam.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

only way to go is $5K down on a new Toyota. Lifes short, tips matter and you can stop acting like you work in fastfood now that you have a real career


----------



## BoxerBoy (Sep 13, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Because I loathe Prius, but OP's question was about $5K RS car. Merits of Prius been discussed here ad nauseam.


Was just curious, thanks!


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Are Nissan Leaf S allowed to rideshare with?
> 
> Is this price good:
> 
> ...


Price seems a bit high; check Craigslist. In my market, there are two LEAFs ([email protected], [email protected]) priced under $7k. And we're not a big EV market. I sold a 2017 Leaf [email protected] for $9800 a few months ago. It cost about $0.95 for 40 miles of electricity, so about 1/2 the price of gas. And now there's the $1/ride Green Car bonus.

The 30kwh LEAF worked for me, with limitations: I could give about 5-7 rides in a row if I stuck to city streets (basically a full rush hour). But to drive multiple times per day required some careful planning. Also, when I did an airport run, it paid better than city streets, but I had to quit driving sooner, so I didn't make as much money per day.

If I were buying just for rideshare, I'd probably get a Prius. I think those still get the $1/ride(?).


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ignatowski said:


> Price seems a bit high; check Craigslist. In my market, there are two LEAFs ([email protected], [email protected]) priced under $7k. And we're not a big EV market. I sold a 2017 Leaf [email protected] for $9800 a few months ago. It cost about $0.95 for 40 miles of electricity, so about 1/2 the price of gas. And now there's the $1/ride Green Car bonus.
> 
> The 30kwh LEAF worked for me, with limitations: I could give about 5-7 rides in a row if I stuck to city streets (basically a full rush hour). But to drive multiple times per day required some careful planning. Also, when I did an airport run, it paid better than city streets, but I had to quit driving sooner, so I didn't make as much money per day.
> 
> If I were buying just for rideshare, I'd probably get a Prius. I think those still get the $1/ride(?).


Was your Leaf pretty electrically steady? I've always had weird, transient electrical problems with Nissans/Datsuns, and I'm very curious about the Leaf.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

When I tried to find the perfect $5k car at auction (with a family member who works auctions as a dealer) a couple years ago, I discovered there is a big difference in what you can buy when your limit is $6k.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Was your Leaf pretty electrically steady? I've always had weird, transient electrical problems with Nissans/Datsuns, and I'm very curious about the Leaf.


It was fine over 1600 uber/lyft rides. No issues mechanically or electrically.

I'm in Minnesota, and heating uses a fair bit of power, so it reduces your range. If you're buying used, and you have winters, I'd get an SL with a heat pump. I had the S, and I'd usually only run the heater with pax in the car, and even then, sometimes just the fan on high with no heat so it sounded like the heater was on :smiles: . To compensate for the cold car, I put $20 heated seats in the back and set them on High (they were borderline uncomfortably hot!). Those brought lots of compliments, especially from women going clubbing when it was 10F outside.

It didn't have great leg-room in back... about like an Ioniq. I got used to sitting pretty close to the wheel, to make room for the rear pax. Then it was only a problem if there were pax in the front and rear passenger seats. I always suggested to have the tallest person behind me, then let the front pax and rear pax figure-out how to position the passenger seat.

The floor in back also had a hump in the middle (like a RWD car with transaxle), which was a bit awkward for middle passengers. Generally pax put up with it.

Decent cargo space for a smaller car. If pax had small airplane-overhead suitcases, I could load them bookshelf-style.

While it was good when giving lots of short rides on city streets, on the freeway uses about 3x the power per mile, so you'll have to quit sooner and go charge.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

For me, in my area, I couldn't be able to find reliable car with $5000 such as Toyota, Honda, Sonata.
I could only consider American car and German car such as Ford, VW.
I would go for VW Passat ( I have one ) or Jetta. Better interior and decent sound quality and run smooth.
I only had one issue so far with my 2012 Passat which is throttle body. Easy to clean and easy to replace with $65 product from Ebay after learning from Youtube.
I paid this one $7,900 with odometer reading of 79,000 miles. Now I got over 112,000 miles. Love this Passat more than my 2016 Honda Accord.

Just don't buy a savage car which Uber and Lyft won't allow in their platform.
Some drivers loves Ford Focus. They recommend that it is a good car.

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/...-lease-cars-not-included.364956/#post-5622308


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

The absolute best car to ride-share and deliver in is the Toyota Yaris. It has great fuel economy sure but it's reliability ratings are off the charts. I bought mine very sightly used for 10000 and after 100000 Miles not one instance of mechanical failure.This is huge because vehicle repairs are expensive and while your car is In the shop your not making money. i drive it like a hot rod to I'm constantly flooring it and braking hard and making tight turns. That is absolutely outstanding there is just no other car out there more economical than the yaris. It's a bit simplistic and slow but it can take an absolute pounding and still does not break down.


----------



## Chicagochas (Sep 1, 2015)

2014 Ford Fusion hybrid, approx 200k miles, rideshare ready and 47 mpg city. PM me for details.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> somebody please shoot me if I ever buy a car 'just' to do RS. Please.


If you're doing rideshare you can't afford the bullets


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> somebody please shoot me if I ever buy a car 'just' to do RS. Please.


I'll do it for free.
I don't even care what kind of car you buy.

Dirty deeds done dirt cheap.
Wire 'UberBastid' for details.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Looking at used Toyotas,

There's some 2010s in your price range here in orlando, should be able to find something in your range.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I'll do it for free.


ok, I find that confrontational, which I'm reminded is against the TOS here.

Mod: cleanup isle 3, please. :biggrin:

My puppy will save me, ok?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ok, I find that confrontational, which I'm reminded is against the TOS here.
> 
> Mod: cleanup isle 3, please. :biggrin:
> 
> My puppy will save me, ok?


Just trying to help ya out buddy. I mean, if you changed your mind, its ok.
Just sayin ... I'm here for you, you know, if you need me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I'll do it for free.


ok, I find that confrontational, which I'm reminded is against the TOS here.

Mod: cleanup isle 3, please. :biggrin:

My puppy will save me, ok?


UberBastid said:


> I'm here for you, you know, if you need me.


I may need you; i'm recovering from my hand being virtually slapped. Help?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I may need you; i'm recovering from my hand being virtually slapped. Help?


I have NO pull in the courts on these forums.
Not in the Court of Public Opinion, or The Supreme Court of Mods.
No standing in either.

IN FACT, just to fully disclose I have been a defendant in both courts and am known there ... my fingerprints on any appeals you make will surly result in raucous laughter and a rapid and final NO.

Know what I mean?


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Any thing but a ford dodge gm.
> Basically anything made in the usa. Sorry to say here in the usa we no longer know how to make quality.
> We go the cheap way. Produce total shit . Now 3 year 32k miles . warranty
> My sister car gm equinox . Has a engine light on . 23k miles . The code is a timing chain . This repair is under warranty but it would cost more then a engine replacement . Its a lease. This shows the quality .
> ...


Most foreign cars are made in the US. Most American cars (except for trucks) are made in either Canada or Mexico .My Hyundai was made in Mobile, Alabama. The difference between American and foreign cars are materials used to build components.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

2013-2017 Ford C-Max looks pretty good. Probably the most underrated vehicle right now.

What you want to do is take care of the car you get. For example not reving the engine up too much. Everytime you rev the thing up past 5,000 RPM it creates alot of friction and doesn't make it last as long. Once in a blue moon it might be good to get the carbon out, but after every stop light it's not good. Then whatever car you get make sure you get the oil changed in time. 

Spark plugs are another thing you're going to want to change within the first 60 days you purchase the vehicle. Basically the better you take care of the car the longer it's going to run.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Toyota Escalade


Cadillac Highlander


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Any thing but a ford dodge gm.
> Basically anything made in the usa. Sorry to say here in the usa we no longer know how to make quality.
> We go the cheap way. Produce total shit . Now 3 year 32k miles . warranty
> My sister car gm equinox . Has a engine light on . 23k miles . The code is a timing chain . This repair is under warranty but it would cost more then a engine replacement . Its a lease. This shows the quality .
> ...


Nissan transmissions are total crap


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Some suggestions would be nice. I was hoping to find a 2016 Mazda 5 within that price range but there's none so far. Might have to travel at least 100 miles away just to find it.


 Whatever you get you'll run it to the ground driving for Uber/Lyft. Uber/Lyft doesn't pay for your maintenance, gas or rideshare insurance. If you get into an accident and don't have rideshare insurance and get caught driving for either you are so SCREWED!!
In 2018 I drove on-line miles for Uber 63,000 miles. In 2019 I drove on-line miles for Uber 51,150 miles. In 2020 well we all know how that went.
The amount of miles and what I actually made. I took a huge loss. Uber sent me more super short trips, than long trips!
SCREW UBER!! I have given up on Uber, putting my CDL back to work for me. Have an OTR job with WAL-MART pay is great and they do all the maintenance and I am driving a 2021 automatic Freightliner conventional. SHE'S NICE!!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Nissan transmissions are total crap


Bad transmission you say. Ford Dodge Gm . lol total trash , 
One of the worst transmissions on the road are . Ford explorer . And second Dodge grand caravan .
Both total trash . What nissan are you suggesting to being worse then the 100k max i posted above . There are exceptions on them how long they last . I have done at least 100 transmission replacements on both of the cars i posted . 
And ford explorer does not have a dip stick . Only a stupid drain plug on the bottom that rusts .
You also have to fill the fluid from the bottom. Not many mechanics want to touch them they make a mess.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Some suggestions would be nice. I was hoping to find a 2016 Mazda 5 within that price range but there's none so far. Might have to travel at least 100 miles away just to find it.


Just curious as to why you desire a Mazda 5?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Bad transmission you say. Ford Dodge Gm . lol total trash ,
> One of the worst transmissions on the road are . Ford explorer . And second Dodge grand caravan .
> Both total trash . What nissan are you suggesting to being worse then the 100k max i posted above . There are exceptions on them how long they last . I have done at least 100 transmission replacements on both of the cars i posted .
> And ford explorer does not have a dip stick . Only a stupid drain plug on the bottom that rusts .
> You also have to fill the fluid from the bottom. Not many mechanics want to touch them they make a mess.


Nissan has settled transmission class actions for both the Sentra and the Altima 
Personally, I've had two ****** failures (32k and 111k). I won't go for the third replacement since I'm at 154k now, but the ****** is failing again.
First replacement was 100% warranty. The second replacement was covered 60% despite being out of warranty. The next on is on me and won't happen.

Nissan has a Goodwill 800 number for these issues.

btw, I experienced issues with Ford on two expeditions I owned; 2000 and 2005. Both had transmissions fail under 60k miles.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Nissan has settled transmission class actions for both the Sentra and the Altima
> Personally, I've had two @@@@@@ failures (32k and 111k). I won't go for the third replacement since I'm at 154k now, but the @@@@@@ is failing again.
> First replacement was 100% warranty. The second replacement was covered 60% despite being out of warranty. The next on is on me and won't happen.
> 
> ...


We regret to inform you that due to your insensitive use of the word [email protected] you have been censored and de-personed effective immediately. Please report to your local PC authority for immediate assignment to an approved re-education camp.

Be well.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> We regret to inform you that due to your insensitive use of the word [email protected] you have been censored and de-personed effective immediately. Please report to your local PC authority for immediate assignment to an approved re-education camp.
> 
> Be well.


Why does that bother you?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> We regret to inform you that due to your insensitive use of the word [email protected] you have been censored and de-personed effective immediately. Please report to your local PC authority for immediate assignment to an approved re-education camp.
> 
> Be well.


Wow. You saw that, eh?

What's the world coming to?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Bon Jovi said:


> Why does that bother you?


Bother me? Are you serious? I think it's hilarious.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> We regret to inform you that due to your insensitive use of the word [email protected] you have been censored and de-personed effective immediately. Please report to your local PC authority for immediate assignment to an approved re-education camp.
> 
> Be well.


I am taking the course right now.
Maybe we can car-pool.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> somebody please shoot me if I ever buy a car 'just' to do RS. Please.


I don't see the need to meet such criteria. I'm sure there are plenty of individuals who will do it for no reason at all!


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Bother me? Are you serious? I think it's hilarious.


Ok. For a while I thought you were another concrete brain paranoid individual who is a religious hypocrite. Cool then.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I'm there are plenty of individuals who will do it for no reason at all!


I think the general chat forum is down the hallway, next to the leakin sewer line. You will fit in fine there.

Now run along while the adults speak.

kiss. kiss.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I'll do it for free.
> I don't even care what kind of car you buy.
> 
> Dirty deeds done dirt cheap.
> Wire 'UberBastid' for details.


Same here!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Same here!


He's MINE.
I saw him FIRST.

Back OFF!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> You should address your EGO. It only hurts you and does you a disservice.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> You should address your EGO. It only hurts you and does you a disservice.


I addressed my ego once.
At first it ignored me.
Then, it told me to **** off.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> He's MINE.
> I saw him FIRST.
> 
> Back OFF!!


Fine. I'll be second in line, just in case you screw up! &#128299;&#128526;&#128684;


----------

